# Your First Kiss/Crush



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmm.... yes the first kiss <3 such a romantic thing no?




I shall start with what I remember to be my earliest crush I imagine, I could be wrong as I my memories are really quite hazy when I try to think past my 12th birthday but lets see.



I think it was when The show friends was on the air xD I had quite the crush on the actress rachel ;D


yea but in real life I don't remember the first girl that I crushed on, I do remember my first kiss though. I think I was 15, and I worked in a restaurant, and a girl in her 20's stole my first kiss from me. :tongue:


She would often say to me that she would take me into the bathroom and have her way with me. She was quite an attractive lady, I was so shy at this time in my life though I just giggled and blushed like a silly little boy. Oh how I miss those days of my youth at times xD


But yes, she did actually kiss me, it was not anything that was too much just a soft kiss on the lips. I was such a dorky little boy back then :blushed:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

my first crush. Kindergarden

Jamia....She still hates me to this day. ):

My first kiss. I was 12 at school. This girl randomly kissed me. She was hot so I did not complain. Then she just disappeared. I don't even know her name.:tongue:

Not so romantic.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> Hmm.... yes the first kiss <3 such a romantic thing no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in a romantic mood? I like these topics...I'll post a bit later, I am supposed to be studying!


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

My first crush was in Kindergarten. His name was Adam. I kissed him on the cheek every day when we lined up to go to lunch, and although he was creeped out at first, we ended up "dating" throughout elementary school. Awww...I wish I could keep up that kind of bravery!

What are we counting as a first kiss? A little peck, or a full-blown make-out session? If the former, then it was with this unforgivably unintelligent loser named Chris whom I dated in my freshman year of high school because I wanted to be able to have my first boyfriend. Bleh.

If the latter, then it was with another loser named Alex, whom I dated my sophomore year of high school. He was the first guy I dated _and_ really liked, but he dumped me within a few weeks and got with another girl later that day. What a jerk! I was _quite_ pissed off for a while. Apparently, it was something about how I didn't try hard enough to hang out with him and his friends, while he did so for me. Whatever - if you can't deal with the fact that I'm detached and not overly friendly all the time, then poo on you.

Hahaha....It's kind of fun to reminisce!

P.S. - I'm liking all of these fun threads you're making, Robby!


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

well, i was 13 and it was a dare to makeout with my friend, who was a girl.
i don't really count that though. i don't count any of my kisses because they all turned out badly.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

It was the 4th grade and her name was Hannah. Yeah, we played tetherball together. Had a real weakness for brunettes and she was very pretty and had a lot of personality too. The crush never went any further than that though. I ended up going to a different school the next year and never saw her again. It was fun while it lasted.

The first person to have a crush on me happened to be in kindergarten. Blessed had the blondest braided hair, a peach-shaped face and lambent blue eyes. She was comfortably soft-spoken and we'd walk and talk about nothing along this grass and stone covered quasi-creek than ran between the school buildings. She moved the following summer. Girls never cease to be the cause of great interest, for reasons that are beyond me.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, my first crush was in second grade. His name was Matthew and he had cancer. He was pretty small, and he had brown eyes and brown hair. I left that school early in the year and never saw him again.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I experienced my first *big *crush, when I was 12 years old. It extended about 2 years and oh yeah, I was really crazy due this period.. 
My first kiss was with a girl and I was 13 then. It didn't took long until I experienced kissing with boy too..


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

My first real crush was on a girl in 7th grade. I ended up going out to a movie with her, but I came off as a creeper so she told me to "never talk to her again" over email. 

My first kiss was at a Halloween party in 7th grade when the same girl (before I asked her out) dared another girl to kiss me. I did my little awkward thing and tried to play it cool, which didn't go as well as I thought. >.<


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I base the whole premise of a book I'm writing about my first crush. I was like 7, and she lived at the end of my block. The rest is choclates and roses. It was Feb 14.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Idris, you seem sweet. You know, except for when you're wanting to be my friend because I might take my top off. 

My first crush was in kindergarten as well. His name was Justin and he had blond hair with a tail in the back. I can't believe those were ever in style! We used to hold hands on the playground and back then I was a total princess, always wearing dresses to school. We were basically like the King and Queen of the playground. We used to gather near the jungle gym and everyone would pay attention to us. His friends were all sweet to me, and my friends all thought he was the best ever. Such sweet innocence, yeah?

My second memorable crush started after I moved away from that school (our separating was so tragic!) and I met Chris in first grade in my new school. I pined after him the entire time we went to school together, which was until the fifth grade. There were points in time where I was pretty sure he knew I liked him, but it never came up in conversation. He always walked with me on the way to school and back home. My one favorite memory is him riding his bike to my house and asking me if I wanted to come ride bikes with him. There's something really sweet about my memory of riding around our neighborhood with him, I remember feeling like everything was going to be different after that - I suppose I was right in a way. We moved away later that year. I kept in contact with him, or tried. I had stayed in the same city, just moved to a different school district. We had random chance meetings at football games and baseball games, but it never came to anything. I sent him a letter once, telling him how I should have told him that I loved him, but I never got a real response from him. I seek him out every once in awhile to see how he's doing, and he's in a relationship now, which is always disappointing to me. I feel like I missed an opportunity that I can never get back.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Her name was Desiree, and I was maybe 5.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

wow i feel like a little hoe compared to all u guys. ok, here goes nothin...

my first crush was when i was 3 or 4? his name was tommy. he was a yr older than me and his brother and my brother were best friends. we went to the same daycare place thingy and we hung out a lot. he was like my best friend when i was really little...and then there was brittney 

my first kiss was when i was like 6? it was with brittney. i don't remember it. i kissed a lot at that age. i do remember kissing her though :*


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

My first kiss was when I was 5 with my first girlfriend, Jennifer. Ah, memories. roud:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

My first crush... I was like 5. His name was Jonathan. I remember the day I stopped liking him though... he stole my yellow crayon in class. :sad: My first major crush that lasted a long time... his name was Eric. I began liking him in the third grade (I would've been like 8 years old, I think?) and I didn't stop liking him until the 5th grade when he moved away. I actually looked him up on Facebook a few months back, and apparently he's gay. :mellow: I guess it would've never worked out between us. 

My first kiss was when I was about 6-7. It was with an 11-year-old boy named Chris who lived down the street from me. My brother and I went into his house for a little bit, and we made a 'fort' in his room. My brother left for a minute to go to the bathroom, and that's when it happened :blushed: Look at that, I've always had a thing for the older men :blushed: But my family found out about us kissing, and I was never able to see him again. Now that I look back on it though... I would probably do the same thing if it were my 6-year-old daughter. An 11-year-old boy would definitely know what he's doing, and if he's willing to kiss a 6-year-old girl... LOL!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha, I would totally freak out if an 11 year old boy was kissing my 6 year old!

My first kiss was actually pretty late in life, all things considered. I was in the 7th grade and I was in the basement at my best friend's house. At the time we were good friends with this guy we both knew whose name was Jason. He'd been flirtatious with me for quite some time (I found out later that he was flirtatious with pretty much any attractive female), and when my friend went upstairs to get some snacks he leaned over and kissed me. It caught me by surprise and initially our teeth kind of scraped together (which is really gross, let me tell you) but I relaxed and it smoothed out. Of course, he took this as a sign to keep going, and he put his tongue in my mouth. At the time I remember thinking that it was kind of gross, but I let him do it anyways. Next thing I know, he's snaked his arm around my waist and is trying to put his hands down my jeans. Yes, that's right. I jerk away from the kiss and ask him what he's doing, and he asks if he can finger me. I'm like.. what?... I didn't even know what that meant at the time. I told him no, and he kind of frowned, but then got a better idea and started to undo HIS pants and asked me if I wanted to touch his cock. Luckily the door to the basement opened, and I didn't have to answer his question.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Idris, you seem sweet. You know, except for when you're wanting to be my friend because I might take my top off.


Hahaha, that's me in a nut shell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

First kiss was when i was four...My dad walked in such an embarassing thing.I still get teased about it ahahaha.

First crush was when i was five..


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I remember I had puppy love bad when I was like 3-5ish. Her name Cathryn and from what I can remember we were a item for quite awhile then I think she moved. Still waiting on my first kiss and actual relationship, loneliness sucks, :sad:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

geez, I thought girls were icky until I was like 12 :crazy:


----------

